# Now I know how Charles Manson felt.



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/ny-spmarv0616,0,3314831.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines

**** DOLAN, MAY HIS SOUL RETIRE IN HELL.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Sheet, losing Ray Charles and Marv in the same week is more than I can take. Good think the Lakers lost or I'd really be despondent.

Rumor has it if we can arrange a meeting between him and Dolan KBF will snuff him. We just need to figure how to get him inside.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No more Marv. :upset: This is stupid. I like Mike Breen and all, but Marv and Clyde is Knicks basketball. Ah well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

What the **** is this ****? You gotta be ****ing kidding me!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

:upset:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Because Marv wouldn't bull**** about how bad the team was/is. Dolan needs a fluky at every level. He's so used to being told everything is okay "we like our team, we like our chances" "we're gonna win a championship"... he can't stand it any other way. And it's not like Marv dumped on the team, he just told it straight.

To lose a 35 year vet of the Knicks, the man who called the championship seasons of 70 and 73, possibly the best broadcaster in the history of the game, to the Nets or the Lakers or the Heat is embarrassing. However good this team becomes t will always seem less of an accomplishment to not have Marv telling us how they're doing it.

And to think Dolan finally dumped Layden and began the long process of bringing credibility back to a fallen club, then to turn around and be a putz and lose the one constant of greatness this club has had all these years, in good times and bad. It's truly shameful.

Die Dolan, you know nothing douche-bag.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Sheet, losing Ray Charles and Marv in the same week is more than I can take. Good think the Lakers lost or I'd really be despondent.
> 
> Rumor has it if we can arrange a meeting between him and Dolan KBF will snuff him. We just need to figure how to get him inside.


Bludgeoned with a sack of potatoes ; he'll be.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This is seriously ****ed up, I mean just when things were looking a little bit better, god I hate Dolan, I just wish he'd leave town and never come back.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*marv, dolan was just kidding!*

There's no way to replace an owner either is there? I mean don't the fans hold share in some sort of stock...this is just too far IMO, something must be done. 

We need an owner like that Davidson guy over in Detroit. One who can handle the business but cares more about ball than profit.

Maybe MJ will come along and save us, hell I'd even let Rosie O' Donnell take over and I hate that chubby lez.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

:upset: (mumble mumble)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

What's this I hear of him going to announce for the Rival Nets? What the **** is that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I heard that the Lakers are thinking of bringing him in. 

I hope not. I love Marv and he is the voice of Knicks basketball. It's just not right.

Pay the man Dolan and quit being stupid.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey fooey, how can I subscribe to your avatar of the day?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Knicks fans complaining that their owner is cheap? Now I've heard it all. :dead:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

He's not cheap. He's DUMB.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dumb is OK..Dumb and delusional is not..The guy needs serious help


----------

